# best handbag/tote for Kindle and iPad?



## phantomsmom

For those of you with both, what have you found to be the best way to carry both an iPad mini (in an Medge personalized K2 case - works PERFECTLY!)  and a Kindle (I have a K2 with an Oberon case).  I would like something that looks like a handbag and would be able to also hold my phone, iPod and a small id wallet with license, credit cards, etc (the very flat one from Vera Bradley!)

Anyone have any bag they love and would work for both gadgets?
TIA

Jeri in PA


----------



## cinisajoy

I haven't found one yet but I will be watching this thread closely.  At the moment, I have a Jamaica Bay purse that is working fairly well.  I can't tell you cost or anything because I picked it up at a thrift store.  Tested the carrying strength of it with 15 paperbacks in it.


----------



## Tabatha

May want to check with Patricia PG4003 here on Kboards. She has made some nice bags for lots of members here. The popular Candace comes to mind.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,86610.0.html


----------



## Guest

Hello Tabatha, I saw that link. It really great think. It have many new idea. Thank you.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

phantomsmom said:


> For those of you with both, what have you found to be the best way to carry both an iPad mini (in an Medge personalized K2 case - works PERFECTLY!) and a Kindle (I have a K2 with an Oberon case). I would like something that looks like a handbag and would be able to also hold my phone, iPod and a small id wallet with license, credit cards, etc (the very flat one from Vera Bradley!)
> 
> Anyone have any bag they love and would work for both gadgets?
> TIA
> 
> Jeri in PA


Vera Bradley bags are very popular here on KBoards. And it sounds like you already have at least one Vera Bradley bag. I have a couple that I use all the time that will hold my iPad, at least one Kindle , my phone and my wallet.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

oh, You really use all the time that? can you tell me how price it is now, Betsy?


----------



## Tabatha

Found a Messenger bag on ebay, which is also sold on Amazon for those with gift cards. Google Hydei Sleeve for the amazon link. This works perfect for my Galaxy Note 10, and PW. Backsleeve will also hold the Logitech or other keyboard. Purchased several for family for this years Xmas gifts since they all have a 10" with the keyboard. Nephew uses his for college instead of notebook.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221135238913?var=520114749827&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1240wt_681

These are also available in a smaller size for the FireHD, and the 7" tablets/readers. Google Hydei Sleeve

Amazon red with great reviews for the fire size tablets/kindles:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Sleeve-Unique-Vangoddy-Tapestry/dp/B005QEU3WU/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t


----------



## shk246

Thirty One Gifts also has some great bags.


----------



## poetrywmn

Borsa Bella Bags are perfect for carrying a few gadgets and one's essentials. They are lined with water resistant fabric and have an interior pocket big enough for a full size ipad. The woman who owns the company, Melissa Wisen, has several styles of bags available for sale with various fabrics. My favorites are the Borsetta and the medium Hobo.


----------



## Nova69

You might want to contact Julie at www.carryacutebag.com She has made custom iPad bags (She calls them cozies) for my wife and daughter. A number of their friends saw them and immediately ordered cozies, too. She has a large variety of fabrics and will custom-make pretty much anything you want - just give her the dimensions. My wife has had hers for several years and it's really holding up well. The fabric my daughter chose looks very "Vera Bradley". A smaller version of the iPad case should be perfect for the kindle. Oh yes, very inexpensive - especially for custom work.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Vera Bradley has a cute ipad bag, and thirty-one gifts also has cute bags that would work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been eyeing the Vera Bradley tablet hipster. I saw one in a gift shop the other day and really liked the shape and size but was trying to hold off...

Then I had lunch with my co-mod Ann in Arlington. And she had one. Sibling rivalry being what it is, that pushed me over the edge. 

She mentioned the Vera Bradley birthday club, where they send you a $20 off coupon on your birthday, so I signed up on the spot, hoping the coupon would arrive before my birthday, when I knew we were going to be near a Vera Bradley store.  (You have 30 days to use the coupon, by the way...) That was Wednesday.

Friday, we were leaving to go out for my birthday lunch. No coupon. Right before I left, I saw the popup of the email from VB so I printed it out, lickety-split, and after lunch picked up the hipster and an on-sale eyeglass case. (You have to spend $75 and the hipster is only $68, so I HAD to pick up something else.)

This is the one I got:

http://www.takeonshopping.com/clothing-accessories/vera-bradley-tablet-hipster-in-dogwood/11990/24943

So I'm blaming it all on Ann. 

It's a nice size. My Fire HD8.9 (or my iPad) fits inside nicely, the PW fits in a pocket under the flap, there's an outside pocket that I have the cell phone in, and my wallet also fits inside with my Fire or iPad.

It's got a long strap, though when you get it, the strap is doubled and that's probably the way I'll use it most of the time. Or at least for now.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So I'm blaming it all on Ann.


You're welcome. 

Mine is in Midnight Blues:


----------



## Joyce B

I have a Borsa Bella bag and it is perfect.  I carry both my iPad and Kindle in it. It also has a pocket on the front of the bag that carries my keys and wallet.  I bought one for each of my teenaged granddaughters (you know how picky teenagers can be!) and they both love the bag.


----------



## Toby

Me too. Love my Borsa Bella Bags.


----------



## izzy

My go to is a Borsa Bella hobo bag it's a medium and I can fit my regular iPad, kindle and more in it with no issue.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I like this bag by Jewell Handbags, I can carry it as a purse along with my ipad and/or kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP

With a full size iPad, I can see the need to find a more iPad-specific bag. But honestly, with the smaller tablets like the iPad Mini, the majority of purses work just fine. Half of mine are from random thrift shops and consignment stores, and the Mini fits in all but the smallest. For me, that's the point of even having a smaller tablet--it doesn't require special accommodations just to take it out of the house.

(The iPad Air is a big improvement over the original that way as well. I've carried hubby's in an ordinary hobo-style purse several times, along with both my Mini and Paperwhite. Which gets heavy, but it does work.)

The other half of my purses are from BorsaBella--which, if one HAS to have a specific bag to carry your devices, I highly recommend hers. All of the ones I have get tons of compliments. Some of them are old enough that they don't include a special iPad or Kindle pocket, and I've come to feel that while a seperate pocket is nice, it isn't a necessity. But then again, all the BB Kindle sleeves I bought for my K2 fit the Mini perfectly. In fact, when I need to carry the Mini's keyboard with me, it goes in an old K2 sleeve. LOL 

They've held up well over years of use, are well designed, and Melissa's constantly adding new fabric patterns.


----------



## Marie Long

Are Vera Bradley bags available in stores? Or can you only buy them online? I've never heard of this brand before. I want a stylish new bag for my kindle


----------



## Tabatha

Marie Long said:


> Are Vera Bradley bags available in stores? Or can you only buy them online? I've never heard of this brand before. I want a stylish new bag for my kindle


Vera Bradley is sold in stores, ie THE Paperstore for one, as well as online at VeraBradley.com, and also on ebay. I've found the best prices to be on ebay, and I like some of the older discontinued patterns better than some of the new ones. Just google vera bradley for a list of stores/locations near your.

My all time favorite is the large Hipster as it fits everything.


----------



## VictoriaP

Marie Long said:


> Are Vera Bradley bags available in stores? Or can you only buy them online? I've never heard of this brand before. I want a stylish new bag for my kindle


Around here at least (Pacific Northwest), I tend to see them in Hallmark stores, of all places. They're usually in the gifts area.


----------



## Marie Long

I was checking out some of the VB bags online and saw they had a bunch of bags on sale!  http://www.verabradley.com/category/Sale/All-Sale/729/pc/785.uts And I also got a $20 coupon for signing up to the site. Which type(s) of bags/totes are the ones for Kindle?


----------



## Jane917

I also like my Borsa Bella bags for carrying my Kindle Fire. In addition, I find many of the LeSportSac bags handy for carrying Kindle and iPad when traveling.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I've got three Healthy Back Bags from LL Bean. Nifty pockets for all my things with more than enough room to carry my PW.

http://www.llbean.com/is-viewers/dhtml/images/spacer.gif


----------



## Tabatha

Received a Vera Bradley Tablet Hipster last week from the sale selection, and LOVE IT. The Samsung Note & keyboard cover fit great in the front pocket. The main compartment has a zipper pocket on 1 side, and 2 slip pockets on the other side, and will fit a netbook with mouse and cords in the pockets. There is also a large slip pocket on back w/magnetic closure, for phone, keys & other necessities. Wish now I had purchased it long ago when Betsy and Ann were discussing it. So many ways to use it as it is a great size, not too large or small. Perfect size for everyday use.


----------



## Tabatha

See Vera Bradley sale just posted for the best Tablet handbag.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11

Perfect tote bag! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

